# Property Title Deeds Process....



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi - looking for a link to an article that explains the various stages involved in a residential property purchase that are required to get full ownership with full title deeds

The various stages and warrants/permissions/permits/land deeds etc. 

Thanks

Jim


----------

